# who gave stevey free work??



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hi guys, like a few people know a number of us gave stevey free commission work to do but never received our models back ive just managed to track his brother down whos in contact with me and seems willing to help me/us get our models back , if you did give him a free commission can you let me know, this is no guarantee or promise , but im trying my best to get peoples stuff returned via his brother.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

hey i'm andrew steves brother that kickboxer got in touch with. He's been pretty helpfull through this as you'll imagine but I need a bit more help identifying some of the other models that got sent back from Iraq after he was killed.

I'm no painter and dont have a clue what stuff is called so i'm going to number each picture if something is yours or you know the owner can you let me know whats what. I know some where his own and some belonged to other people.

1/









2/









3/









4/ already confirmed as kickboxers (there are more of them)









please note this was just the models he took to Iraq with him if he had stuff for you that isn't pictured let me know and if possible a picture of what I'm looking for.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hi andrew thanks for the post and the help, really sorry to hear he got killed , we was quite well known on here, and we did wonder why he vanished from here without a word. ive sent you a pm on here about my models.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

condolences to you and your family


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

thank you. didn't realize he was so well known on here he didn't rate his work that highly seen him loose his teddy at a few of his models and bounce them off walls mid painting session.

I didn't get your message kickboxer I've cleared some space so it should go through this time.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

kk i resent it.

yeah he started many a WIP threads and had a few paint offs where people would vote, was quite good fun t watch and join in with


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Really sorry for your loss mate.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear for you and your family, my thoughts are with you


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

My condolences on your loss.

I am certain anyone who sent models to stevey will do everything they can to resolve this in a sensible and polite fashion. However for the purposes of clarity:

Heresy-Online accept no responsibility for resolving any disputes over ownership.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I knew Steve through two different message boards and i am a bit numb. He and I talked a bit on painting and stuff. 

Damn...


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Well now i feel like a complete asshole. I got a bit cranky about this and for that i apologise. There was no excuse. If you don't know what i am talking about then it probably got lost during the site turmoil. My model in all this confusion is the large metallic robot in the middle of the first pic, along with its arm on the left and the cannon directly below. The single un-attached foot is also part of it. There should be a 60mm circular base for it to go on. Depending what your plans are for the rest of steveys models feel free to sell it or pass it on in any way you see fit. Apologies again for being a cranky bastard. The fact that he was putting his life on the line for the rest of us is reward enough.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Its fine buddy. The models all cost a fortune so you're getting it back and we'll cover the postage fees its the least we can do. Couldn't see a base but if need be are we ok to make one? A round MDF base perhaps?

As for any bad words that were said dont worry or beat yourself up you didn't know i'd of done the same thing in your shoes.

Can you PM me your address and i'll try getting it back to you as soon as possible.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Not sure if this forum uses sticky on threads but is there a chance a moderator can sticky this for say a month? Only two people have stepped forwards? Not sure how many people sent him work im guessing there was more.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Terribly sorry for your loss. May he RIP


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Damn, that is terrible. My deepest condolences.

Let me know if there's anything I can do. I would suggest posting in Steveys threads the situation.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm not one who sent in a model for a commision. Just wanted to say that I'm truly sorry for your loss. I've lost friends over there and I pray for their families, will add you and yours to my prayers.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Has anyone gotten your models back?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have not, but that is because I asked them to give it to a local games club or sell it. After what happened it was not an issue. He lost his life, i lost a model, decided my issues were not as significant.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

After almost a month of research I am 99.9% sure that this is a lie. I'll post more in about an hour. 

If you have an xbox add him, he was playing COD 11 hours ago. And no that is no where near all the proof.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> After almost a month of research I am 99.9% sure that this is a lie. I'll post more in about an hour.
> 
> If you have an xbox add him, he was playing COD 11 hours ago. And no that is no where near all the proof.


i got my deathwing army back, i know where your coming from about a lie i, glad i got my model back but i found him on a different web site under exactly the same username as on here.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

have we lost any troops in Iraq in the last few years? i thought we were pretty much out of there and im sure we havent had any casualties since like 2009 

https://www.gov.uk/operations-in-Iraq this was published 12th dec 2012


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

Where did he say he was killed in Iraq?

Not doubting that you have looked into this but I cannot find anything about where he passed. (Username, Posts by this person)

There also might be very plausible reasons as to why you are seeing him on Xbox and think you are on other Forums.

I played EQ2 for years and always remember once when a popular raider passed his son carried on playing under his Avatar in tribute to him.

As for seeing him on other forums, is this the same steve? There are thousands of steves in the world, I am sure more than one plays W40k, could it not be the guys brother getting models back to people or his brother using accounts in places his brother frequented?

Also, someone has already claimed to have got minis back and another let them go of his own accord, so what would be the motive here?

Really would tread carefully when making accusations like this about a possible bereavement.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would not have said anything unless I was sure and this is touchy for me as I was a Soldier and lost friends in Iraq. 

1. The period his 'brother' said he died was after the US pulled out and I am pretty sure the UK left before we did. 

2. I know Stevey from another minis forum and was part of the reason he came he. Upon hearing the news I went to Miniwargaming.com to let them know but prior to that did a search to see if anyone had already posted. When searching his username someone using Steveys photo bucket popped up, with very recent activity. The user is named Coldone. 

3. The user Coldone was created the day after Stevey went inactive, created both on here and on MWG. 

4. I pulled pictures that Coldone has been posting on MWG and compared them to Steveys, the prints and scars on his hands match. 

5. I sent a message to Coldone/Stevey on MWG calling him out and since that time Stevey stopped using that account and his Coldone account on Heresy, deleted all his videos on your tube.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Durant said:


> Where did he say he was killed in Iraq?
> 
> Not doubting that you have looked into this but I cannot find anything about where he passed. (Username, Posts by this person)
> 
> ...


Post number two in this thread says he was killed in Iraq or at least thats what it implies .


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

It is a touchy subject, and I would hate for it to be true and this site get flak for this.

Bits yes I have read this thread and never took any implication from that statement, it says he took them to Iraq it never states he was killed there. This guy could have been in an accident, had an illness or killed in another theater.

Djinn your evidence is purely conjecture, not saying I do not believe you but as they have been taken down and those accounts no longer exist then there is no hard physical/visible evidence to now back you up.

Unless someone crops up and says they have honestly lost minis to this guy then I would say drop it, its a touchy subject and there is no need to start a witch hunt until there is definitely a witch to burn.

Just being Devils advocate here as I have seen things like this get outa control!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Durant said:


> Bits yes I have read this thread and never took any implication from that statement, it says he took them to Iraq it never states he was killed there.





Stevey293 said:


> ...that got sent back from Iraq *after he was killed.*


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

> ...that got sent back from Iraq after he was killed.


Again, you can assume from that he was killed in Iraq, but never assume anything.

Edit: NVM Realized its a Sig.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

It's a sig, Durant. It's not directed at you.

People don't describe someone's death as "he was killed" when they die of an illness or an accident.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

The red text is part of DeathKlokks signature, it's aimed at everybody.

And I think it's fairly safe to say he died in Iraq, from what ever means. I say this because I don't think he would come home without his stuff.


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

DeathKlokk said:


> It's a sig, Durant. It's not directed at you.
> 
> People don't describe someone's death as "he was killed" when they die of an illness or an accident.


OK Not an illness but do say to people about a friend that he was killed, when he was in a crash, someone killed him, so he was killed, each to their own I suppose.

I am just going to leave this thread to the inquisition as it is bound to deteriorate as I predicted.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well i have double check and djinn is correct, for a dead guy he was still using his photobucket account to show off his minis at the time his brother claimed he was dead in this thread and was still giving advice on painting two days after his brother wrote post 2 on this thread. Add to that he went awol on his stevey accounts, changed address suddenly and the fact no brits were killed in Iraq in 2012 i think its pretty certain his death is untrue.

just check out the name stamp on photos on this thread
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=116891&page=2

the last photo was posted up about an hour before his "brother" posted his death in this thread,


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

im the one that found him after he went awol with my minitures and i found him on this site forums.airsofters.co.uk he still active on there as of today, he told me his brother died in iraq and his stuff got shipped back to him (his brother)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

So hes still alive and kicking and enjoying airsoft forums with over 1500 posts


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have pictures from his photo bucket of him using the account as Stevey and as Coldone that shows the scars, markings, and fingerprints that match. The rest of what I posted was what let up to me using those to ensure they are the same person.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Is there anyway you guys can get your miniatures back?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Insanity said:


> Is there anyway you guys can get your miniatures back?


i got mine back in the end and a few guys didnt one even said to sell it or give it away as he believed the person had died but it looks more like a lie now so he is down a forge world model there also.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

To the researchers looking for 'Steve' :

Pass me on as much information as you can (name, age, unit, month or atleast year of apparent death), I'm serving British Army and tightly tied in to the Medical Evacuation chain, I've a good understanding of the repat process and how personal effects make their way back home and the timescales involved.

Whilst I won't divulge personal details of serving Personnell I will confirm whether this person became a Casualty in Iraq - As most have posted already we ended all Conventional operations several years ago when we handed over the COB in Basra and withdrew almost completely.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Bayonet said:


> To the researchers looking for 'Steve' :
> 
> Pass me on as much information as you can (name, age, unit, month or atleast year of apparent death), I'm serving British Army and tightly tied in to the Medical Evacuation chain, I've a good understanding of the repat process and how personal effects make their way back home and the timescales involved.
> 
> Whilst I won't divulge personal details of serving Personnell I will confirm whether this person became a Casualty in Iraq - As most have posted already we ended all Conventional operations several years ago when we handed over the COB in Basra and withdrew almost completely.


i didnt do the research but i gave him my models in june last year, so his death was between then and when i 'found' his brother in december so it between them times , only other thing i know is he scotish


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Well he's deffinately full of shit. As previously observed we aren't in Iraq now and his details don't correspond with any deaths from Afghan for the past 12 months.

Fucking disgusting, hope he dies in a fucking fire.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Now I am getting Cranky all over again.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

shaantitus said:


> Now I am getting Cranky all over again.


if i was you i would go onto the airsoft site i found him on and message him on it


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

First name Steve, not sure on last name, age 26 iirc, scottish. 

If anyone has his address let me get it and I will look into UK postal law and see what can be done for fraud.

http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=34386090
Pictures of him, location data, pics of him in uniform. 

https://live.xbox.com/en-US/Profile?GamerTag=stevey293
Stopped using it when I called him out here.

http://forums.airsofters.co.uk/itrader.php?u=4136
Active today


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> First name Steve, not sure on last name, age 26 iirc, scottish.
> 
> If anyone has his address let me get it and I will look into UK postal law and see what can be done for fraud.


he hasnt committed postal fraud, hes committed regular old theft,but it would require the people who have had there models stolen to report it to the police and even then technically he could argue that he simply hasnt finished to commission so hasnt returned them,so its highly unlikely any action could be taken,assuming he can be traced in the first place. 
its a pretty soft crime to be honest.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It is considered wire fraud. Can be brought up on charges. He used the postal system to commit theft by deception which increases what can be brought up against him.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

And he could argue that if he just came clean. Like to say we are understanding folks here. But he lied and said he died and still has not returned some models.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> It is considered wire fraud. Can be brought up on charges. He used the postal system to commit theft by deception which increases what can be brought up against him.


maybe so,but it wouldnt stand up in a UK court, the CPS wouldnt touch this case with a very long bargepole,they would have to prove that it was intention to defraud people, which despite everything else i dont think it was,plus he has made an attempt to return some of the models while being dead, you have to admit thats pretty amazing stuff from a corpse.

I think hes just fucked in the head and his life just got in the way and he felt guilty and tried to return the models by telling a few porky pies.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

why dont you pose as an air soft nut and offer him some free ammo for his latest purchase or something? tell him you will mail it


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

From his dating site ad I actually have enough info to fins out to n formation for anyone who wants to pursue charges. But no one seems interested. The b formation can be found on bartertown if anyone wants to look it up.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i personally got my models back but thar was only because i messaged him when i found him telling him i will call the police.


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

*Models*

So I haven't been on here in a long time, and honestly, it's entirely because of this incident. If there is any way for me to get my Terminators back (which are pictured), I would really appreciate the help. I worked long and hard mod-ing them (hard to tell from the photos, but custom LC's, trophy racks, etc.) and I really just want them back. I am actually going to be in the UK in a month or so, and could easily go pick them up if anyone knows where I could get them. No longer really care to bring him up on charges or anything, just want this to be over and done with. Again, any help would be much appreciated. PM me with any additional questions. Thanks all


----------

